# How do you feel you are doing financially?



## SilasLove

Hey everyone! 

I am just curious as to how everyone feels they are doing financially? Personally I am doing rather crappily in that department of life. I work full-time and so it gets hard some days when I go to work and miss out being with the kids and I am still broke all the time ... :(


----------



## special_kala

Im very very lucky to be in the UK which has a good support system for single parents so im doing ok. I also get help from my dad which is appreciated.

Does your LO's dad give you money?


----------



## teal

I'm doing ok but I agree with the kala about being lucky to be in the uk. I work but I'm lucky that LO only has to go to childminder two days out of four. (my mum/sister help out the other days). I personally chose not to claim child support but I know that can make all the difference for some situations :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyJade

Agree with Kala and Teal... 

hope something gets better for you soon x


----------



## SilasLove

No, he doesn't give any money. My situation is a bit different as my OH is in jail/prison so I am only a single parent in that aspect. Not actually single iyswim. And there are not really any options for support for me that way unless I was like unemployed .. then I might get something.


----------



## littlekitten8

I am also doing crap in the financial area despite working full time including nights and weekends, we barely afford to eat! And this month we couldn't even afford to do that. Thank god for my parents is all I can say! We get no maintenance from FOB and I am still paying off debts that he left me with. So I'm feeling rather fed up right now. I am not entitled to any benefits because I 'earn too much'. Yeah great, I may bring home a fair amount but I have to pay out well over £2000 a month in rent, council tax, bills, nursery fees, getting too and from work, food, debt repayment.....argh!


----------



## SilasLove

I know exactly how you feel littlekitten! I am just now starting to HOPEFULLY gain some ground. And I have debt but not paying towards it right now, sadly. Hopefully I can start making payment arrangements soon but idk. Everything is soooo tight.

Off subject of thread - but saw in your siggy that you deal with lactose intolerance - so do we!


----------



## littlekitten8

Thats cool. Have you checked out the allergy parenting thread? How long have you been dealing with it?


----------



## tina_h75

I am thankful for once to be living in the UK, I wouldn't be able to cope without the benefit service.


----------



## SilasLove

I don't think I have seen that thread. Since birth really, he was on soy formula from around 3 months and then when we tried to make the transition to whole milk it all went downhill. We just started getting vomiting with it all about 5 months ago.


----------



## jaytee146

Between paying the sitter and gas, and paying the bills i'm assigned at home. i feel like it's going to take twenty years before i'm able to move out and have a nice place for lo and myself. i know i should be grateful but it's generally more conflict than peace here. . . i lone for the day where i'll be able to come home and have that everyday.


----------



## Laura2919

I am ok, actually I am better off. He gives maintenance for the girls every month. I am pretty happy financially.


----------



## 10.11.12

OK. FOB only pays for 1/2 of her insurance co-pay (we have government insurance) and $150 dollars a month (no court order). The co-pay thing has been a lifesaver since Edie is a diabetic.


----------



## Fraggles

Doing ok I guess, no maintenance here either (seems a popular trend hey) I work 4 days a week and pay out for nursery 2 days a week. Need to work to pay the bills but boy do I hate how much I miss out on due to commuting.


----------



## SilasLove

How did Christmas go for you gals?


----------



## Laura2919

I'm glad its over.. I just want to get to 2012 and start everything over! I dont want to be doing what I did last year.. Time for a new me :) 
Did you have a nice xmas?


----------



## littlekitten8

Christmas was awesome. Managed to get him some pretty cool presents by buying them in sales throughout the year. So he was thoroughly spoiled.


----------

